# Rag Rugs: Taming Frayed Edges



## NEcrafter51943 (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm learning how to make rag rugs and found a nifty tool to prevent frayed fabric edges so there are no strings on the finished rug. Go to: Earth Guild in Asheville, North Carolina to buy Varifolders. www.earthguild.com/products/rug/rugbraid.htm Varifolders are small metal cone-like holders you attach to each strip of fabric and they fold inward the edges as you go to eliminate raw edges. The results are nice clean pressed edges that look like you ironed them. There are 2 types of Varifolders: the 3-way for SOME types of fabric cut in narrow sizes ($14.50 set of 3) and the Vari-Folder Braid Aid for nearly ALL types of fabrics cut in larger widths up to 2-1/4" ($19.95 set of 3) This is the one I bought for braiding. They look like they will last a lifetime if taken care of. Chose which one will work for you. They also have other rugmaking supplies.


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

I've been making braided rugs out of old t-shirts and knit pants, and the edges curl in easily without a tool. My mother-in-law gave me a set of those metal folders years ago, but when I had to sew on another strip, the tool didn't want to go over the hump, so I quit using them. Good luck with your rug making endeavors. It makes a home feel homey (cozy) to have homemade things laying around.


----------



## farrieremily (Aug 14, 2016)

Knit material won't fray but any woven fabric will unless cut on the bias. 
I had a huge, huge pile of scrub sets like nurses wear that I'm making a rug with now. They don't seem to fray too badly so far and I like the rough edge but I'm weaving. 
I would probably use the folding tools if I was braiding my rugs.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I've had these since the fifties, not quite a lifetime yet


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you for there link. I like the store. Browsed and made a list. Oh no more goodies. lol


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

I love rag rugs, but I also love the frayed look the rugs have with frayed material...Just my opinion.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

I just finished a knitted cable rug made from 2" strips of an old rug. I think I would like the rug better if it was folded. Thanks for the link. Will definitely order the "nifty tool".


----------



## NEcrafter51943 (Dec 11, 2016)

You are very welcome...makes me happy to help even one person.


----------

